# HRB for mike



## Tclem (May 1, 2016)

scott I didn't know we were thinking the same wood but here is one of the last two for Mike. The other I messed up so bad I had to back up and punt 
In the bottom picture that is a shadow on the pin

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 1, 2016)

Nice job Tony! HRB does make for a beautiful handle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

VERY nice tony..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2016)

That is purty, I really like the blade patina.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 1, 2016)

HRB dresses it up nicely

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 1, 2016)

Nice looking skinner Tony!!! Feel the burl!


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Sweet. You need to make some Tanto Hairpens.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Nice looking skinner Tony!!! Feel the burl!


It's bern not burl come on man lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> HRB dresses it up nicely


I'm just good.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Sweet. You need to make some Tanto Hairpens.......


Knife/pen/hairstick hmmmmm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (May 2, 2016)

Love it, Jack! I like your style.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

